# Do you believe there are connections between metal and classical music?



## Pandoracle (Aug 20, 2018)

I speak now of bands who make music that I'll provide links to at the end of this post. I listen to a lot of music from the Baroque period, and strangely enough to technical death metal. I started listening to rock as a child and as I got older my interests became progresisvely more extreme until I got interested in metal. My interest in art from the Baroque and Rococo periods is just an extension of that. As it stands now I like just about anything that sounds or seems inhuman, or ethereal in nature. Having a cinematic feel to it helps quite a lot too. When I think of classical music and technical death metal I imagine them as being created by angels and demons. Now when I ask you if you believe there are connections between classical music and metal (specifically a lot of modern technical death metal) I don't mean just having symphonic intros, interludes, or outros, etc. Rather I mean it in terms of the musical structures, and qualities. 
Let me know what you think below and let's have a civil discussion, shall we?

Here are the links I spoke of at the beginning.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

As somone who has never voluntarily listened to metal in his life, I really can't say, but I doubt it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This subject has been discussed in the non-classical section. I haven't heard any metal players or groups that have done anything connected with classical music that I find appealing. My wife has been buying metal CDs and from what I've listed to, much of it sounds highly predictable and the lack of dynamics is a big problem. Bands like Metallica and Avenge Sevenfold that stick to the rock sound better to my ears. The Yngwie Malmsteen, and David T. Chastain types don't do much for me.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I occasionally listen to metal, when I am in the Mood - Metallica, Megadeath, Judas Priest, Mors Principum Est etc. The music is more primitive and predictable than classical music, but has more raw power/rythm. The closest thing to classical music within metal that I know of is symphonic progressive metal. Again, I am not too familiar with this genre, I only stumbled there occassionally. While rock seems to be truly dead, metal is fully alive and kicking


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This video ought to clear up this matter once and for all. It is also a cure-all for people uncertain as to whether modern music (that pop music) is really any good. Please watch until the end for maximum satisfaction.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I remembered the name of the band that I listened to a couple of years ago - Ayreon - The Theory of Everything
this is a pretty good composition with very good lyrics, it is almost like opera and the singing is great. This could convert some people to metal fans


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

By "connections" do you mean that if you play some metal pieces backwards you can hear the name "Beethoven"?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Pandoracle said:


> I speak now of bands who make music that I'll provide links to at the end of this post. I listen to a lot of music from the Baroque period, and strangely enough to technical death metal. I started listening to rock as a child and as I got older my interests became progressively more extreme until I got interested in metal. My interest in art from the Baroque and Rococo periods is just an extension of that. As it stands now I like just about anything that sounds or seems inhuman, or ethereal in nature. Having a cinematic feel to it helps quite a lot too. When I think of classical music and technical death metal I imagine them as being created by angels and demons. Now when I ask you if you believe there are connections between classical music and metal (specifically a lot of modern technical death metal) I don't mean just having symphonic intros, interludes, or outros, etc. Rather I mean it in terms of the musical structures, and qualities.
> Let me know what you think below and let's have a civil discussion, shall we?


Yes, I see the connection, and it has been there for sometime. My first experience of this was with Deep Purple, and the exchanges Jon Lord and Ritchie Blackmore made in their solos. Virtuosic display of instrumental prowess was definitely a factor which we all celebrated (esp. as guitarists). Then, it was Yngwie Malmsteen. I remember at one time in the 1980's when Bach's Chromatic Fantasy was the piece all the electric guitarists wanted to play.
The Vivaldi/Angel clip was inspiring.

Perhaps you would be interested in the amazing virtuosity of Tillman Hoppstock:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> This subject has been discussed in the non-classical section.


https://www.talkclassical.com/14378-metal-classical-what-connection.html?highlight=classical+metal


----------

